# Máy trộn nằm ngang 30kg



## thietbihabac (8 Tháng chín 2021)

Trộn thực phẩm nay đã là vấn đề cực kỳ đơn giản và nhanh chóng, khi sở hữu loại máy chuyên nghiệp như *máy trộn thực phẩm* nằm ngang. Chiếc máy này ra đời thay thế cách trộn thủ công thông thường và thay thế luôn những chiếc máy không chuyên khác. Vừa giúp giảm sức người lại khiến năng suất và chất lượng gia tăng.







*Thông số kỹ thuật:*

Chất liệu: Inox 304
Điện áp: 220v-380v
Kích thước phủ bì: 900x500x1200mm
Kích thước bồn trộn: 600x400x350mm
Trục máy trộn: _Ø50 đặc_
Motor: 2 ngựa (theo nhu cầu của khách hàng)
Biến Tần: 5 ngựa (tùy chỉnh theo số vòng quay)
Bảo hành: 12 tháng.
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

0982811839 – 0983278686

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

